# What The Heck Was I Thinking?



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2016)

I brought this carcass home 2 years ago for the parts and it sat in my shed until last weekend. That was when my sister-in -law decided she wanted a bike. So we spent this week going through my parts stash and piecing together this low budget rider for her. She rode it yesterday on the vintage ride and again today. (The pedals are off in the pic because of the tight space where she stores it.) She's happy and has a real smooth riding fat tire bike to log some miles on this summer. Here's a before and after.


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like crap Tim.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow that cleaned up amazing


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like crap Tim.



Thank you David, high praise indeed coming from you!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 27, 2016)

..... GREAT JOB .......


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice, I like to see the ladies bikes being fixed up rather than parted out and the frame done god knows what with. Cool man, im diggin it!


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 28, 2016)

You can ride in the basket. Oh, you are not tiny, Tim?


----------



## tickandtin (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice to see another bike brought back from the dead! I would love to go through you stash pile. Great job.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 28, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> I brought this carcass home 2 years ago for the parts and it sat in my shed until last weekend. That was when my sister-in -law decided she wanted a bike. So we spent this week going through my parts stash and piecing together this low budget rider for her. She rode it yesterday on the vintage ride and again today. (The pedals are off in the pic because of the tight space where she stores it.) She's happy and has a real smooth riding fat tire bike to log some miles on this summer. Here's a before and after.



Two lucky ladies....your sister-in-law and of course, the bike!  Great job cleaning her up!


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 28, 2016)

Turned out nice!


----------



## Ross (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice work[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 29, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> I brought this carcass home 2 years ago for the parts and it sat in my shed until last weekend. That was when my sister-in -law decided she wanted a bike. So we spent this week going through my parts stash and piecing together this low budget rider for her. She rode it yesterday on the vintage ride and again today. (The pedals are off in the pic because of the tight space where she stores it.) She's happy and has a real smooth riding fat tire bike to log some miles on this summer. Here's a before and after.



That looks nice man. Good job.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2016)

She's got a career in building classic bikes ahead of her.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hard to believe its the same bike. Nice work!


----------



## HARPO (May 3, 2016)

LOVE the before and after shot on this! People would never believe that it could have looked so bad seeing it look so good. The hours spent were well worth it.


----------

